# 9 months male showing dominant behavior to other young males



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello,
My 9 months old pup has recently started acting very dominant around other young males (< 1,5 yrs). It might be a coincidence but so far he has only shown this behavior with other males...but I don’t rule out he wouldn’t do it to a female.

He’s typically very submissive and plays very well with dogs of all ages and sizes. There hasn’t been any traumatic encounter that we know of and he doesn’t show any different behavior otherwise.

He would start off by laying flat on the ground (as he normally does when meeting other dogs). He then stands up and instead of sniffing and starting running/chasing around like he would do with an adult dog he starts growling, trying to get on top of the other dog and starts barking very loudly and aggressively.

We are currently not allowing him around young dogs anymore. We put him on leash whenever we approach other people with dogs until we get the confirmation of the other dog’s gender and age.

He’s not aggressive towards others at all, including cats, children, us.

I’m wondering if this is a phase caused by puberty or whether we should start involving the vet? Is avoiding encounters with other young dogs the thing to do or are there other training tips that you could recommend?

Many thanks in advance!
Dora


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If he's not trying to vicously attack another dog, this is normal.
I had two males about 7 months apart. It sounded like they were demon possessed when they went at each other. 
Vizlsas play really hard!


----------

